# Using the Campsite method, I got a certain cat



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to share my data and experience using the Campsite method to get Raymond. This method was posted on r/adoptmyvillager (RIP) and I'm pretty sure someone made a thread on TBT about it. I saw a tweet explaining it too. So I decided to follow it because I am tired of using NMTs (I've only gone on like 30 trips but it's tiring!) and waiting for someone to move out. There was a lot of TT involved and as for real-life hours, it took me three days (mostly because I have school work and I still work but if I had more free time I would have gotten it done sooner. The twitter user did theirs in 8 hours). Anyway my data is under the spoiler:



Spoiler



I started on May 1, 2021 (like the twitter user did because why not)
Current villagers: 10 - 2 cranky, 1 lazy, 1 snooty, 1 uchi, 2 jock, 2 peppy, 1 normal (NO smug, having no smug villager increases the chance of getting a smug as a campsite visitor as the campsite tries to fill what you don't have unlike mystery islands). The ones in *bold* are smug. There are *34 smug villagers *currently in ACNH.

*Colton - 5/3/2021*
Pippy - 5/12/2021
*Shep - 5/22/2021*
Violet - 5/30/2021
*Keaton* - 6/7/2021
Hamlet - 6/16/2021
Fauna - 6/30/2021
Renée - 7/12/2021
*Leopold* - 7/27/2021
Cranston - 8/19/2021
*Kidd* - 9/2/2021
Alli - 9/12/2021
*O'Hare* - 9/22/2021
Maddie - 10/6/2021
*Lucha* - 10/18/2021
*Ed* - 11/1/2021
Bea - 11/11/2021
*Kyle* - 11/20/2021
Ribbot -12/2/2021
*Julian* - 12/12/2021
*Curlos* - 12/23/2021
*Lopez* - 1/3/2022
*Marshal *- I didn't write it down but between 1/12/2022 & 1/19/2022
Yuka - 1/27/2022
Harry - 2/7/2022
Willow - 2/18/2022
*Chops *- 2/28/2022
Canberra - 3/11/2022
Benjamin - 3/22/2022
*Here is where I started getting only smugs which is good. Something I did that I wasn't really doing in the previous ones was actually talking to the camper and then saving. I did that with Julian and Marshal (after Marshal was non-smug) so I don't know if this *really* impacts the chances though....
Eugene *- 4/6/2022*
Klaus *- 4/24/2022*
Phil *- 5/5/2022*
Henry* - 5/16/2022
*Graham *- 5/27/2022*
Pietro* - 6/8/2022
*Raymond - 6/18/2022

Total campers: 36
Total smug campers: 21 / 34*

Once I got Raymond, I had a bit of trouble inviting him.
1st attempt: I won the mini card game and he chose my boy SHERB to move out. I quickly exited.
2nd attempt: I lost the card game. I got the one where you have to choose the suit. He said he won't move in. I exited the game.
3rd attempt: I moved my clock about 3 hours ahead and played the card game with him. This time it was choose the color. I won and he chose SAMSON to move out!!!! SUCCESS!



Anyway that was that. It was fun but I wouldn't do it again lol. Thanks for reading!


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats on getting Raymond! 
Do you mind explaining the campsite method?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 23, 2020)

It feels like getting a campsite visitor naturally is so much more rare now than it was in new leaf. I have been playing since the day NH came out, and I have only ever had a single campsite visitor. I had to amiibo in the ones i wanted.

Based on your data though it seems like you tend to get one once a week about?

Anyway glad you got the villager you wanted, that's a lot of work


----------



## hootenanny (Apr 23, 2020)

after that subreddit disappeared, the guide was reposted on r/AnimalCrossing, thankfully  here's the new link for anyone who wants to take a look!


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/g3r7b3

i used it recently & was able to get Raymond myself, in case people want more proof that it works! i wasn't thorough enough to write down dates, but here's the list of campers i got in order:



Spoiler



1: Beardo (*smug*)
2: Drake (lazy)
3: Kyle (*smug*)
4: Peaches (normal)
5: Ken (*smug*)
6: Candi (peppy)
7: Boone (jock)
8: Apple (peppy)
9: Marcie (normal)
10: Olaf (*smug*)
11: Clay (lazy)
12: Henry (*smug*)
13: Cally (normal)
14: Curlos (*smug*)
15: Raymond (*smug*) !!!

7 out of 15 = just under 50% of campers were smug


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

congrats on getting raymond! thanks for sharing your data with us


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 23, 2020)

I used this method to get Judy and it definitely works.

Here is my data, you can see that by kicking out my snooty villager the campsite then had a significantly higher amount of Snooty villagers.








						Campsite Visitors - Looking for Judy
					

Sheet1  Campsite Visiters,Current Villagers Name,Type,Notes Year,Date,Villager,Personality,Species,Simon,Lazy,18/04 Moved in 2020,29-Apr,Katt,Uchi,Cat,Marshall,Smug 2020,09-May,Nan,Normal,Goat,Reneigh,Uchi 2020,23-May,Chief,Cranky,Wolf,Tia,Normal 2020,03-Jun,Cashmere,Snooty,Sheep,Nate,Lazy 2020,1...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 23, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> It feels like getting a campsite visitor naturally is so much more rare now than it was in new leaf. I have been playing since the day NH came out, and I have only ever had a single campsite visitor. I had to amiibo in the ones i wanted.



As someone that played _a lot_ of NL I can promise you it isn't. I played regularly for years and over that entire time I swear I had less than 15 campers. I'd go months without seeing them, and remember one year being sad that I had an entire winter without a single igloo. 

Getting one a week sounds great!


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks so much for the guide! I was able to get Raymond today using this method 

Here's my data if anyone's interested! I started with 3 normal, 1 cranky, 1 lazy, 1 peppy, 1 sisterly, 1 jock, and 2 snooty villagers.


Spoiler: Data



1 5/8 - Quillson (Smug) *
2 6/5 - Tasha (Snooty)
3 6/19 - Puck (Lazy)
4 7/24 - Chops (Smug) *
5 8/7 - Elmer (Lazy)
6 9/11 - O'Hare (Cranky)
7 9/19 - Rocco (Cranky)
8 9/30 - Zell (Smug) *
9 10/11 - Keaton (Smug) *
10 10/19 - June (Normal)
11 10/30 - Klaus (Smug) *
12 11/27 - Pudge (Lazy)
13 12/07 - Del (Cranky)
14 12/17 - Lionel (Smug) *
15 1/11 - Rodney (Smug) *
16 1/22 - Maelle (Snooty)
17 1/30 - Cousteau (Jock)
18 2/11 - Vivian (Snooty)
19 2/21 - Eugene (Smug) *
20 3/2 - Tex (Smug) *
21 3/10 - Renee (Sisterly)
22 3/21 - Lobo (Cranky)
23 4/6 - Phil (Smug) *
24 4/17 - Graham (Smug) *
25 4/29 - Huck (Smug) *
26 5/12 - RAYMOND


----------



## sigh (Apr 23, 2020)

congrats!!!! 

i was attempting this method myself to get raymond but ran into my last missing dreamie instead (tybalt) during the process and invited him - considering i already have a smug it might take me a little longer to find raymond but i'm gonna try my best.    no way am i gonna pay the ridiculous amount of nmts he goes for.


----------



## Fye (Apr 23, 2020)

worked for me too! I used it to look for Zell a while ago and ended up getting Raymond instead so I wasn't complaining! And a kind soul on TBT sold me Zell the very next day so it was perfect


----------



## Larimar (Apr 24, 2020)

This is a really cool method, congrats on getting Raymond with it yo!!! I've heard this as a theory but I havent seen any data or confirmation yet, so this is super good to know ^^


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

I can't wait to try this! Not looking for Raymond, but that's great for you so congratulations!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

i would also get tears from eating flan, i made some a few days ago and i inhaled it, it was so so good
anyways, thats super dope! congrats on getting raymond nmt-free!!


----------



## neverqueen (Apr 24, 2020)

finally resorted to this method because i was sick of island hopping, and, no joke, raymond blessed my campsite after only half an hour. he was my #4 camper!


----------



## Ras (Apr 24, 2020)

hootenanny said:


> 3. Hit OK.
> 4. Start up Animal Crossing.
> 5. Isabelle will start daily announcements. If you have a camper, she will say so during announcements.  _If she does not mention a camper, press your HOME button to return to the Switch screen. Press X to close the game. Repeat steps 3-6 until you have a camper._



Wait. So, you can reset for campers during the morning announcements? You don't have to change dates, just keep closing the game? Why don't I just do this every day?


----------



## Loriii (Apr 24, 2020)

Ras said:


> Wait. So, you can reset for campers during the morning announcements? You don't have to change dates, just keep closing the game? Why don't I just do this every day?



No, you change campers by moving the dates. I think the tent or camper is set once you open the game before even going to the title screen and Isabelle.

Also, if you see a tent on the title screen (I put my camp near the RS), there is actually someone camping. If there is none, there really isn't


----------



## Laureline (Apr 24, 2020)

I just used this method, and I got Judy! I was using a slightly different one, started using the one above. She appeared on the day before her birthday too. I’m so happy!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 24, 2020)

Got Raymond after 6 hours and all personalities but smug ty for this thread saved me silly spending <3 got all my babys now and can relax xD


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm gonna try out this trick on the weekend now, as I don't have a smug right now on my island and maybe I have enough luck to find Raymond (or perhaps Megan) over that way.


----------



## damonwayansjr (Apr 24, 2020)

What about this method this user posted?






						Guaranteed Specific Personality Plot for Random Move-Ins
					

* * Introduction * * Fairly unimportant; feel free to skip down to the Important section!  Hi everyone. Like many people here, I've been searching for the fastest and easiest (also cheapest!) method to hunt for my favorite villagers (looking at you, Raymond). I tried searching to see if anyone...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Its with random move ins instead of campers. Does anyone know if it works?


----------



## Blue Triangles (Apr 24, 2020)

Can anyone explain to me the fascination with Raymond? I just don't understand it. Why so popular?


----------



## Larimar (Apr 24, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Can anyone explain to me the fascination with Raymond? I just don't understand it. Why so popular?


Theres a few things!
1.) He's a cat, an already semi-popular villager type (not quite as much as wolves tho)
2.) His design, I think people really like the heterochromia aspect
3.) He's new, so new that there's no amiibo cards for him or the other new villagers, so theres higher demand than supply 
4.) I think?? People really like smugs too??
5.) Probably more stuff I'm forgetting xD

There's a lot stacking on his popularity, it's all a matter of taste tho! He just happens to have a lot of attributes that are already popular :>


----------



## froslass (Apr 24, 2020)

congrats on raymond! i can also confirm this method works really well to get him. i just filled up my town with every personality but smug and i got him as the second campsite visitor. the hard part is getting him to get the right person to kick out lol


damonwayansjr said:


> What about this method this user posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this method works as well if you have no smug villagers but you risk getting a void villager instead of a random smug if you've traded recently.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 24, 2020)

Ahh I knew it worked! I got Raymond a similar way (and posted about it here!)

Some people said it wasn’t working but I knew it couldn’t just be a coincidence that I got Raymond so easily


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 24, 2020)

Huh this is interesting, thanks for sharing! I don't TT but I think I'm going to kick out my smug villager who I'm not super into, and see if that increases my chances over time of getting Raymond. As regards the joke, we're all under a lot of stress right now IRL, sometimes it helps to make dark jokes, or "gallows humor." I'm sure the person who made the joke didn't mean any negative things, it's just that when life is this stressful it helps some of us to make jokes about how bad things are. It's a natural coping mechanism. Hugs to the person who joked, because you made me chuckle and because I totally get how you felt when you were scolded.


----------



## cainhurst (Apr 24, 2020)

neverqueen said:


> finally resorted to this method because i was sick of island hopping, and, no joke, raymond blessed my campsite after only half an hour. he was my #4 camper! ❤



Oh man, I wish that were me! I'm not doing this for Raymond specifically, I was looking for a different cat, but it took me... six hours, lmao. It's been such a long day hunting kitties that I'm questioning whether I want to use this method again in the future because while it does work and that's AWESOME, it is super monotonous if RNG doesn't work in your favor (which the guide itself is clear about, I'm just whinging, haha)


----------



## absol (Apr 24, 2020)

Omg I just tried it out and got him as the fourth villager
it took longer to win that damn card game than to actually find him

here's my data, I started late August and skipped 7 days ahead after I found someone at my campsite and then +1 day until I found a new villager

020920 *Lucha (smug)*
120920 Leonardo (jock)
200920 Stella (normal)
011020 *Raymond (smug)*


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 25, 2020)

Am I just unlucky? I am using this method to find Judy, after having no snooty villager, and my first 5 campers haven’t been a snooty personality. 

3 cranky, 1 normal, 1 peppy.


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2020)

Larimar said:


> But my personal feeling is that this is an animal crossing forum. *I *would rather not see jokes about people dying from a current event as real people are dying from a current event.


Once again, I apologize if my joke offended you. I just personally like the darker kind of humor and it's easy to let that kind of thing out sometimes. I don't personally find it to be "terrible" or "disgusting" (Mean choice of words  ) but I understand how you might feel because of how it relates to what's currently happening today.

I also just want to apologize to the OP because I made a joke comment instead of adding to the discussion and now this is being discussed in the middle of actual constructive posts about the topic.


----------



## coelakan (Apr 25, 2020)

I tried this same method today, with success after ~8 hours of TTing. The most frustrating and time-consuming part was the day by day TTing to get someone in the campsite,, I feel like most of the time I went 10+ days without getting a visitor on top of the 6 skipped to max out the campsite spawn rate.






Here's my data! I also had a large block of smug villagers near the end, but I don't know if it means anything about how the rng works, hm.


Spoiler: Data


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 25, 2020)

I got him as well through this method and I think it’s much more worth it than NMTs. Took me around 2 hours to get him (1 hour to search for him, another to get him to move in). I also came across a lot of other popular smug villagers I would have liked to have ^-^

Here’s my data:
5/4/20 - Stella
5/18/20 - Olaf
6/4/20 - Keaton
6/14/20 - Pietro
6/26/20 - Melba
7/11/20 - Kyle
7/21/20 - Zell
7/30/20 - Jaques
8/8/20 - Bertha
8/17/20 - Julian
9/3/20 - Raymond


----------



## Laureline (Apr 25, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> Am I just unlucky? I am using this method to find Judy, after having no snooty villager, and my first 5 campers haven’t been a snooty personality.
> 
> 3 cranky, 1 normal, 1 peppy.


No that happened to me too when I was looking for Judy. Some of those times one of my villagers was thinking of moving.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm just gonna say I hope this method starts bringing more Raymond's to those who genuinely want him and hopefully lowers the ridiculous insane value of all the greedy sellers not sorry LOL. some of us paid a lot of either in-game or tbt and no luck, this is just win-win for all <3 I saved 25+ mil and 150 NMT just doing this and i'm very glad others are seeing results : )


----------



## Meownut (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you so much! I had to make an account just to say I got Raymond using this method! I started with all personality types except smug, took about 4 hours and I did encounter mostly smug types at my campsite. I time travelled from today's date and got him in October! I too hope more people will try this and save their hard earned bells/NMTs


----------



## courtky (Apr 25, 2020)

wait - if you lose the card game you can just play again until you win and they will move in, no need to close the game. does this method only work if you win the first time or something?


----------



## Senni (Apr 25, 2020)

Yoooo congratulations on getting dreamies with it! Are you planning on time travelling back to 2020 slowly over time or anything? Or just staying in 2020? :scared_ghost:


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 26, 2020)

earthliingz said:


> Congrats on Raymond! I think I should really try this method to get Wolfgang. Does timeskipping two years effect anything else besides weeds and the mail?


Weeds and mail overflowing is pretty much the only thing that happens. Weeds in this game are less severe than in previous titles. 



courtky said:


> wait - if you lose the card game you can just play again until you win and they will move in, no need to close the game. does this method only work if you win the first time or something?


I think if you lose a card game, they won't play with you anymore or ask to move in. When this happened with Raymond, no matter how much I talked to him, he only asked again when I restarted the game. 



Senni said:


> Yoooo congratulations on getting dreamies with it! Are you planning on time travelling back to 2020 slowly over time or anything? Or just staying in 2020? :scared_ghost:


Well I am back in April 2020 in my game haha. I like to TT around the year, not necessarily TT to another year.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 26, 2020)

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Weeds and mail overflowing is pretty much the only thing that happens. Weeds in this game are less severe than in previous titles.
> 
> 
> I think if you lose a card game, they won't play with you anymore or ask to move in. When this happened with Raymond, no matter how much I talked to him, he only asked again when I restarted the game.
> ...



No he'll still forego the card game and say something along the lines of "even after I lost you still want me?" he always does this so you do not need to reset after losing : ) thought i'd clarify as I did this several times just to get a different villager booted haha.

To add you'll need to chat him up 4-6 extra times or so but he'll always try and move in from my experience^^


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 26, 2020)

What happens if you lose the game and it auto saves?


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 26, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> No he'll still forego the card game and say something along the lines of "even after I lost you still want me?" he always does this so you do not need to reset after losing : ) thought i'd clarify as I did this several times just to get a different villager booted haha.
> 
> To add you'll need to chat him up 4-6 extra times or so but he'll always try and move in from my experience^^


Wow you must have luck because that did not happen to me. He would not move in so I restarted. Same with Filbert, who I had a while back before doing this method and he too refused to move in after I lost. So I restarted and I won his game and he asked to move in. I didn't want him though so I didn't let him move in.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 26, 2020)

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Wow you must have luck because that did not happen to me. He would not move in so I restarted. Same with Filbert, who I had a while back before doing this method and he too refused to move in after I lost. So I restarted and I won his game and he asked to move in. I didn't want him though so I didn't let him move in.



It's been confirmed by others too that they'll continue to still move in, not sure what's going on there?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Fluuffy said:


> What happens if you lose the game and it auto saves?



I still got him in my town several losses later haha, so? you should be fine again not sure why others are having trouble this was also post-update unless they changed it hmm??


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 26, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It's been confirmed by others too that they'll continue to still move in, not sure what's going on there?


Yeah, I don't know. I went in and out of the tent, went into other buildings, talked to other villagers, etc. And in that same game session he just didn't want to move in until I saved and started again....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 26, 2020)

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Yeah, I don't know. I went in and out of the tent, went into other buildings, talked to other villagers, etc. And in that same game session he just didn't want to move in until I saved and started again....



Sorry to hear that seems different things are happening for others D: I've been to a reddit where it was confirmed losing doesn't do anything bad i.e. lose the villager, wish you better luck for any other dreamies o/


----------



## courtky (Apr 26, 2020)

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> Yeah, I don't know. I went in and out of the tent, went into other buildings, talked to other villagers, etc. And in that same game session he just didn't want to move in until I saved and started again....


you might have to talk to them a LOT. i lost to quillson and kept talking and it took awhile for him to offer the game again.


----------



## Crowfel (Apr 26, 2020)

Question, sometimes, campers stop coming and when I check my island to find out why  turns out someone wanted to move out. Did it happened to anyone of you?


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 26, 2020)

Crowfel said:


> Question, sometimes, campers stop coming and when I check my island to find out why  turns out someone wanted to move out. Did it happened to anyone of you?



I'm currently TTing through campers to get Judy and Raymond, and I don't think this is true.
The only time I go into my island to actually walk around and play is when I have a camper. I find a villager wanting to move out most days when I also have a camper. I don't think they're related.


----------



## Crowfel (Apr 26, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> I'm currently TTing through campers to get Judy and Raymond, and I don't think this is true.
> The only time I go into my island to actually walk around and play is when I have a camper. I find a villager wanting to move out most days when I also have a camper. I don't think they're related.



Yeah I was just curious. Because sometimes campers stop coming and everytime it happens someone wanna move out. Like normally I have 2 campers every month, but sometimes, I have to TT over a month and no campers. Just really weird.


----------



## Crowfel (Apr 26, 2020)

Finally got Raymond and Sherb guys! 104 campers tho. This was a hard one hahah


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 26, 2020)

Crowfel said:


> Finally got Raymond and Sherb guys! 104 campers tho. This was a hard one hahah


omg 104? i'm at a little over 30 right now and i'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## Crowfel (Apr 26, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> omg 104? i'm at a little over 30 right now and i'm starting to lose hope.


I know its a lot, but trust me its so worth. Campers also do not repeat so you will get there eventually.


----------

